# Mathews MR8



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

See alot of monster varities on the range. All around a decent bow. Takes some getting used to depending on what you had before.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm seeing a couple .I had one but sold it and got another MR7 I can shoot less draw weight and get the same speed .They both shot about the same .There a great shooting bow It's just I bought mine for hunting ,I have a orange smoke MR7 for 3D .I bought a Black and camo MR7 to hunt with .


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I ordered a orange smoke MR8. Its in. But it will be a few days befor I get down to get it


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Sweet shooter, I love my MR8, also I've owned many Monsters.... 6's 7's and one 8


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

I've got an MR7 but several friends are shooting the MR8. Not much difference between the MR8 and the MR7 in my opinion. I'm primarily a hunter that also shoots 3D though so take that for what it's worth...


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies......the main reason i want the mr8 is because of the straight riser!!! It looks like it would hold and aim steady with little to no torque. Has anyone noticed this?


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i am also thinking about getting one i have had the mr7 still like con 4 better butt i also need something to hunt with .i know when the senior pro's come off the range it seems that about 70% are carrying mr7 and mr8 i know Charles Blankenship really likes hisand Burley hall does too.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Don't get me wrong there great shooting bows and they hold well ,but so does the MR7 .I shot them side buy side a lot .They both hold about the same to me .If I would have bought it for 3D ,I would still have it .


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I have an MR7 in 70 lbs all camo that I shoot for indoor league but it is set up for hunting. I have a MR7 in 60 lbs camo and black for 3-D. I hunt with a Z7 but might sell that and just shoot the MR7 70 LB for hunting.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i dont buy hunting bows i buy 3d bows and hunt with them


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

3dbowmaster said:


> Thanks for the replies......the main reason i want the mr8 is because of the straight riser!!! It looks like it would hold and aim steady with little to no torque. Has anyone noticed this?


Very little difference in the riser of the MR8 when comparing it to the MR7.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

JimmyP said:


> i dont buy hunting bows i buy 3d bows and hunt with them



I thought i was the only one that looked at it like that.


----------



## jkohler22 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have the original red smoke Monster 7.0 (Not a MR7) and a blue smoke MR8 and they are different the angle of the limbs to the draw cycle. The MR8 is more forgiving, I guess the 8" brace height. I'm using the the 7.0 as my 3D spot bow and the MR8 for Field. Both great bows.


----------



## LongDraw_MT (Jan 14, 2012)

My Mr8 is setup for hunting but I have done 3D's with it a few times.. holds well on target and shoots really good... Fast too 65# 310fps

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i am a target nut i had the mr7 it shot really good butt i still like my con 4 just a little better i have been shooting it for five years .with the mr7 i had some smakk left and rights to me i think it was mostly the grip, if the mr8 improved just a little it would be a shooter may be i would put a pro grip on it


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

I've always swapped out my stock grip for a torque-less. Cool way to customize your bow and makes a HUGE difference in shooting for most people.


----------

